# 16340 VS 18350



## old4570 (Mar 30, 2010)

Its nice to see larger RCR123A's [ if you can still call them that ] , anyhow I got myself a pair of 18350,s just to see what the go was . Now the 18350 is some what larger than the usual run of CR123A's :

18350 = 1.4inch long and DIA 0.72inch [ 35.56 - 18.29mm ] 

This battery will not fit any of my EDC lights , but will fit 18mm bodies just fine , such as my later L2m [ 18650 ] and my UF501A lights . 

These batteries cost about the same as regular 16340's and if you have a light that can handle them , then they do offer better run time and regulation .


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 30, 2010)

I like those 18350s, Besides running 2x18350 in Solarforce L2,
I made two lights Running 18350:

This one is DD SSR-50, 1x 18350 Shorty.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/258719

This one I sold is 7 XPG runs on 3x18350:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/251539

It's not very popular, I think it'll get more use once the protected version comes out. 

There was one earlier post measured 30% more capacity than 16340.
Which means one can drive up to 2.5Amp on 18350 vs 1.7 Amp 16340.
The 7XPG light I made, drive 2x18350 between 2.5 to 2.8 Amp,
It was pushing the limit that 16340 couldn't have done. I could have gone with IMR 16340 but that would have been 1/2 the run time vs. 18350.


----------



## shark_za (Mar 30, 2010)

But is an 18650 still not got more overall output ? 

Why goto 2x18mm cells when one big 18mm is better?


----------



## Dioni (Mar 30, 2010)

Did you make this test?


----------



## Dioni (Mar 30, 2010)

shark_za said:


> But is an 18650 still not got more overall output ?
> 
> Why goto 2x18mm cells when one big 18mm is better?


 
I think the question here is the voltage range.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Exactly, also there's need for 1 cell shorty
where 18650 is too big.


----------



## Gryffin (Mar 30, 2010)

Dioni said:


> I think the question here is the voltage range.



Right. While a lot of "multi voltage" drivers _can_ work on one cell, they usually don't give the same output as with two cells; for max performance, they really need more than 3.6V. 

A lot of 2xCR123A lights are bored to take 18650s as an option; but when used with 2x16340, a fair amount of space is wasted. These cells offer both higher voltage than a single 18650, and more capacity than 2x16340.

More options is more gooder.


----------



## shark_za (Mar 30, 2010)

I can see the use in a 18mm L2m for example but would rather get a more efficient driver and LED that works better on 3.7v.
I'm an 18650 fan.

Options are good yes.


----------



## TriChrome (Mar 30, 2010)

Do you think the UltraFire 18350 is really 1200mah? Or exaggerated?

Where did you pick these up from? Couldn't find them on DX.


----------



## Gryffin (Mar 30, 2010)

All of the "ChinaFires" (UltraFire, TrustFire, SpiderFire) grossly overstate their cell capacities. Real-world capacities are usually half or maybe a bit more.

Still, two 1200mAh 18350s should compare pretty well to a single *Fire 2400mAh 18650 in terms of total capacity. Which stands to reason, since the total volumes are pretty close.


----------



## Meterman (Mar 30, 2010)

I had estimated _real_ 900mAh instead of _chinese_ 1200mAh and so discharged the cell at 0.2C = 180mA using my CBA II.

The following chart shows the result.









When discharged at 1A the cell delivered 823mAh.


Wulf


----------



## Gryffin (Mar 30, 2010)

Not bad! Thanks!

Gonna hafta pick me up some of those…


----------



## mfm (Mar 30, 2010)

Gryffin said:


> All of the "ChinaFires" (UltraFire, TrustFire, SpiderFire) grossly overstate their cell capacities. Real-world capacities are usually half or maybe a bit more.



Not really. TrustFire red/black 2400 mAh can give even more than 2400 mAh at 1A discharge rate. See here https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/257543


----------



## shark_za (Mar 30, 2010)

old4570 I see you have the Solarforce 16340's, how do they compare to the AW and that dreaded Trustfire?


----------



## Gryffin (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, I stand corrected. Thanks!!

My experience is more with the smaller cells, like 16340 and 14500. They never seem to come close to stated capacity. Has anybody done a similar comparison on those? I can't seem to find one.


----------



## old4570 (Mar 30, 2010)

shark_za said:


> old4570 I see you have the Solarforce 16340's, how do they compare to the AW and that dreaded Trustfire?



Actually , I think I would rather go Ultrafire ... or AW or those RED and BLACK Trustfires , in fact I have all 3 .

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/263493
See this thread ..


----------



## old4570 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry guys - Check out Ebay , do a 18350 search , as well check out kaidomain.com , mine came from KD , and a far as I know , DX does not stock them as yet .


----------



## 357mag1 (Mar 30, 2010)

old4570 said:


> Sorry guys - Check out Ebay , do a 18350 search , as well check out kaidomain.com , mine came from KD , and a far as I know , DX does not stock them as yet .



I get mine at Battery Junction and they are back in business after their fire.
They have been great to deal with so far and are quick.


----------



## Dioni (Mar 31, 2010)

1200mah?! :sick2:

At most 800mah, otherwise I would love to see it running on 2C li-ion limite, ie 2,4ah...


----------



## MarkIAlbert (Oct 10, 2011)

Has anyone tested the (newer) Trustfire 18350 protected battery? It seems to be the only protected battery in that size (and chemistry). I've been using AW 18350 IMR's but was hoping to get a little longer life...


----------



## jenskh (Oct 11, 2011)

You coluld also look on the IMR 18350 cells marketed by shao.fu.tzer in Dealers Corner.
They are reported to have impressing capacity for IMR cells.

Best regards from
Jens


----------



## MarkIAlbert (Oct 11, 2011)

THanks, Jenskh


----------

